# Has anyone tried this?



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Stumbled across an interesting article containing tankless solutions to common problems associated with them, curious what you guys think, or if you typically do this and if done properly does it eliminate the "cold water sandwich effect?" 


Hope the link works and thanks in advance for the feedback

http://www.chandlerdesignbuild.com/files/fhbDecJan08.pdf


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

SSP said:


> Stumbled across an interesting article containing tankless solutions to common problems associated with them, curious what you guys think, or if you typically do this and if done properly does it eliminate the "cold water sandwich effect?"
> 
> Hope the link works and thanks in advance for the feedback
> 
> http://www.chandlerdesignbuild.com/files/fhbDecJan08.pdf


Never done it, but of course theoretically it would eliminate the cold water sandwich.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

We have done it a few times when installing the Navian units with the built recirculation pumps. We don't do it to deal with the cold water sandwich we do it for greater GPM. I pipe them with the inlet of the tankless unit feed from the storage tank, and the outlet of the unit for the house. The pump pumps into the tank to keep it around 100f. So during a demand the unit should have to work too hard and give greater GPM.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

They work quite well..


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Plumbworker said:


> They work quite well..


Beautiful work.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What irony, adding a _tank_ to improve tank-_less_...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> What irony, adding a tank to improve tank-less...


:laughing:


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Ya the true irony, adding a tank to solve a tankless issues... although some warranties void with recircs most seem compatible and even encouraged on the models i have access to up north here.. . so thanks for the input ! I am definitely going to try this out on my next tankless install


----------

